# The Financial Stylings of Dave Ramsey



## Arch2k (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anybody have any opinions of the financial program of Dave Ramsey?


----------



## taylonr (Jul 25, 2006)

I listen to him frequently. I have read his latest book. I think there is a lot of wisdom there. Especially in making sure you cover your bases in terms of not going into debt etc. 

It comes down to motives, I suppose. It is not wrong to be a millionaire several times over, but if your security is trapped in that money, it is a problem. I don't know him, so I don't know if his security is wrapped up in his money, but I can only imagine that many people who listen to him, do have a problem of earning money, JUST to have a 20,000$ car.

I'm not sure it's a "Christian" ministry. It is a concept that is taught by a man who is a Christian, and incorporates the Bible in his teachings. But first, and foremost, it is a business.

[Edited on 7-25-2006 by taylonr]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 25, 2006)

I like him and recommend him. He's saved a lot of marriages. It just good old fashioned advice backed up by biblical principles. I have been through the Financial Peace University. It was sponsored by our church.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 18, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I like him and recommend him. He's saved a lot of marriages. It just good old fashioned advice backed up by biblical principles. I have been through the Financial Peace University. It was sponsored by our church.



Is Financial Peace University a book, a set of tapes, or what? I'd like to get some resources to become responsible with money.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 19, 2007)

*Some info*

Dave did a lot of risky business deals in his 20's. He was a wheeler dealer that did a lot of levereged buying in real estate. When deals started to fall through he ended up declaring bankruptcy and swore never to do that again!

Apparently, from what I gather in the CDs I have ("Compact Discs" not "Certificates of Depression" as he calls them), he started asking some millionaires how they got there. For the most part, it was steady investing over time and no quick deals. Nothing flashy just commitment to save and invest wisely for the long haul.

Promisiong his wife never to bring her through that ordeal again (nearly cost him his marriage) he started over in real estate and securities from what I gather. He devotes himself now to helping others out through a radio program, seminars, a company, and a network of providers he endorses that prescribe to his method of doing things.

The Baby Steps he has are 1. Getting $1000 in he bank to handle emergencies, followed by 2. Chipping away at debt methodically and with a plan (the debt snowball as he calls it) till you can 3. Save 3-6 months of expenses in a money market acct for easy access (never touch it unless you have to). After that (steps 4-6) you save for your children's college, pay off your mortgage as fast as you can and put money away in an IRA (usually Roth) and mutual funds in general.

www.daveramsey.com tells you more.

Meetings are held all over (often churches - that's where I went) and facilitators and members encourage one another to stick to the plan.

There's more to it but that's it in some detail.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2007)

My grandmother heard him on the radio the other day. But I dont know anything about him.


----------



## Bandguy (Apr 19, 2007)

Many of the methods that I have used in the past year to get out of debt, I have learned from friends who are going through his program, are exactly what he teaches. If this is true, then I highly reccomend his program, because it has definitely worked for me and quick.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone read his book Total Money Makeover?


----------



## KMK (Apr 19, 2007)

Dave Ramsey


----------



## bened (Apr 19, 2007)

His material is popular in Lifeway bookstores (sbc) and his course is popular as well.

I've liked his broadcast, when I'm in a city that carries it.

My only gripe is that he says, "c . . ." too much on his program (the word itself). Seems a guy that sharp could find another word to refer to things he doesn't approve of.

His teachings, nonetheless, are anything but.

I wouldn't hesitate to use his material or Crown (formerly Larry Burkett) in my church.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 19, 2007)

My wife and I are proud graduates from Financial Peace University. Thanks to Dave's program we will be completely debt free by August 2009. That is not too bad. The one area that touched a nerve with me was how we are the financial managers of God's money. After opening my eyes to what a poor steward of God's money I had become it made me get back on track. Also, our marriage is stronger, because we have reduced debt created some cashflow and communicate better with other about our finances.

I recommend Dave Ramsey.


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 19, 2007)

Highly recommend!! Working on our debt snowball now. He's reformed and attends a PCA church in the Nashville area.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 19, 2007)

I am downloading the podcast on Itunes.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I am downloading the podcast on Itunes.


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't know he was actually Reformed. I knew he was a christian though. I like listening to his show. I'm currently doing what he recommends though I haven't bought any books or anything from him. He is great. I respect him more now that I know he is Reformed.


----------



## George Bailey (Apr 20, 2007)

*Dissapointed--but still a big fan*

I'm a huge fan (appx 260 lbs!) of Dave Ramsey, for the financial side of things; however, I was strongly dissapointed yesterday when someone called in who's life was messed up; Dave tried to "point him" towards faith, but was very oblique, apologetic, and told the guy twice to find a pastor who was "fun". 

He also speaks at the "dream center", and touts the works of John Eldridge. I'm surprised that he's in a Reformed church.

Again, not to downplay the light that he brings to people's lives; but he just seems to point to financial peace as the end goal, with Christ as a means to that goal, rather than Christ as an all-sufficiency.

Brian


----------



## crhoades (Apr 20, 2007)

dkicklig said:


> Highly recommend!! Working on our debt snowball now. He's reformed and attends a PCA church in the Nashville area.


 
Do you know the name? Last time I heard, he was at Christ Church which is not Trinitarian. There is a Christ Presbyterian Church and a Christ Community Church both which are PCA. I _hope_ he's going to one of those but I'm not sure that he is.


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 20, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Do you know the name? Last time I heard, he was at Christ Church which is not Trinitarian. There is a Christ Presbyterian Church and a Christ Community Church both which are PCA. I _hope_ he's going to one of those but I'm not sure that he is.



I believe it's Christ Community Church. He mentioned once that his pastor was Scotty Smith.


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 20, 2007)

George Bailey said:


> Again, not to downplay the light that he brings to people's lives; but he just seems to point to financial peace as the end goal, with Christ as a means to that goal, rather than Christ as an all-sufficiency.
> 
> Brian



He also talks a good deal about financial peace allowing us to be bigger givers. Remember he's has a "secular" talk show on 100's of stations nationwide and his job is to teach people to get out of debt and manage money wisely, not point people to Christ. He caters to a secular audience, the fact that he is a Christian, speaks openly of him on the air, and what he teaches is pretty much what the Bible teaches about money, that's an added bonus. 
In some respects I think he is a pretty good example of how a Christian ought to act in the workplace. For example, I'm a builder. My job is to build houses. If the light of Christ shines through me in my work and my relationships with people, I am being a good witness of the Gospel. If I stood around all day and witnessed and preached I would get fired, and the would be a poor witness to my boss and coworkers.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ramsey and Religion*

It's safe to say he's not a theological heavyweight and I've never heard him even claim to be. I can see him saying it's important to look for a fun pastor. The guy ain't going to be no missionary in the middle of the jungles of Africa. God bless him, he likes the things money can buy and it's brought him a lot of happiness. Not saying he ain't saved but I can't imagine the man (whom I admire for his expertise) preaching anything but money, not the excellencies found in Jesus. That close? How about a Christian who is a businessman with a great emphasis on the latter.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 21, 2007)

staythecourse said:


> That close? How about a Christian who is a businessman with a great emphasis on the latter.



Yeah, he's a Christian with a calling to help people with their finances and so he does that well, so it seems. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 23, 2007)

staythecourse said:


> ...he started asking some millionaires how they got there. For the most part, it was steady investing over time and no quick deals. Nothing flashy just commitment to save and invest wisely for the long haul...



Nothing surprising there. That's basically the conclusions I found in [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Millionaire-Next-Door-Thomas-Stanley/dp/0671015206"]The Millionaire Next Door[/ame] written by Thomas J. Stanley, Ph.D. and William D. Danko, Ph.D.. It is an excellent book, which was compiled from about 20 years of research studying and surveying millionaires.

I found it very interesting because it essentially just gives you a look at the "typical" millionaire's lifestyle and profile compared to the way most people _assume_ the typical millionaire lives. Most just seem to be average people (hence the "next door" part) whom you would never suspect are millionaires. They are hard-working, typically business owners, and live modest lifestyles, investing steadily over long-term. They usually drive used cars, or, if they buy a new one, keep it for a long time. They don't live flashy lifestyles or throw money around.

It is actually a fairly good model for the way most should manage their money...with only a couple of exceptions. The typical millionaire seems to lack charity (at least that's the impression I got when reading the book), which of course isn't surprising from a biblical standpoint. They don't give much away. Adding a generous, giving heart to their lifestyle would seem to be a very good way to live.

The other problem is that many of them screw up their kids' attitudes and views about money out of a misguided desire to prevent them from having to "suffer" like they did. Stanley and Danko call it "economic out-patient care." This is a crazy cycle of the kids not being able to make it financially, always worrying about money, and needing mom and dad to give them more financial "treatments." The irony is that by raising their kids in the way that the do it actually has the exact opposite effect that they are hoping for. The parents don't worry about money because they didn't have everything handed to them, they worked hard, they learned to live modestly, they learned to save, and so on. So, by giving their kids everything, in the hope that they won't have to "worry" about money or "suffer" like they did, they end up causing those very things they wish to prevent.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 23, 2007)

dkicklig said:


> I believe it's Christ Community Church. He mentioned once that his pastor was Scotty Smith.


 
Scotty Smith is a great pastor and man. That would be Christ Community Church. Good to hear that he's at an orthodox church.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 24, 2007)

I listened to about 4-5 hours of him today on my iPod; he's going to keep me "living like no-one else so that someday I can live like no-one else." I love it! Finance and business has never appealed so much to me! My parents have been members of FPU and MyTotalMoneyMakeover for years, so I recently started downloading his subscription-based 3-hour podcast every day I can remember. *thumbs up*


----------



## MamaArcher (Apr 24, 2007)

My hubby is an FPU coordinator and we have run several FPU classes.
He is a chirsitan and incorporates that into his program but it is more of an outreach tool, not a beat you over the head with a Bible kind of program. We highly recommend it, it has saved alot of marraiges and led to alot of spiritual discussions. I have a brief summary of the program on my blog, link below.

http://mamaarcher.blogspot.com/search/label/financial


----------



## king of fools (Apr 24, 2007)

I started on his program after listening to him about 6 months ago. We're going though the steps ... gotten our emergency fund down, and the debt snowball really does work, have paid off the small debts and am starting to throw some serious cash at the larger stuff. It's a long haul, but we'll be debt free in a few years and it will feel great.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 27, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> I listened to about 4-5 hours of him today on my iPod; he's going to keep me "living like no-one else so that someday I can live like no-one else." I love it! Finance and business has never appealed so much to me! My parents have been members of FPU and MyTotalMoneyMakeover for years, so I recently started downloading his subscription-based 3-hour podcast every day I can remember. *thumbs up*



That's what I did this weekend. I love it. He is awesome. I have officially drank the funny tasting Kool Aid.


----------

